# I can't believe other drivers!!! My Fellow Partners!



## IbedrivinUX (Oct 20, 2014)

Ok So Friday night I am at a popular place for money to be lost! I am on the main entrance drive, 

I am there and I have my own rider app. on and I am watching the cars around me, 

I am the very closest to the entrance TILL So I am watching the cars come through, 

I am watching the cabs drop off patrons to this place! I see a Camry pull up and parks on the same side as the entrance and I saw his Uber phone as bright as can be, 

He is further away from the entrance then I am and so I'm OK With him being there and then the cars that were temporarily parking there are moving away the area behind him clears out.

So he backs up, and I am sitting there and I roll my window down, I look over at him but can't see exactly what he is doing because his windows are tinted beyond the legal limits, 

So I get a Ping as I am accepting the PING he is getting out of his car and walking towards the entrance with his Cell phone, 
He is trying to locate the riders that I was supposed to get, 
He locates them and he tells them to cancel the run, So I am getting out of my car and I get a cancelled ride! 
I ask him if he stole my ride, he then comes over and takes pictures of my plate as I do of his, 

This guy stole my ride but looking at him i could tell he was a former cabbie! 

And I have come to expect this from them, I'm sorry if you think I am be racist or whatever but this guy was unbelievable, I am in disbelief that a fellow driver would pull this on me! 

I then drove around after the Valets became involved with the level of our conversation, I then emailed "Support" and got the canned "Thank You for reaching out Bla Bla sorry to hear this happened to you" and no where was it mentioned that this would be forwarded to Management or anything so I sent an email back stating this was a confrontation and that I want someone to know about this.

You see this guy was fine when he was parked out a ways from the entrance but when he backed up and was geographically closer then I was this made me mad. 

Now I'm not sure if the cancelled run was my run that I received after he legitimately received a ride then fine, but I think places that are large like this place is should have a queue, and the app. can tell them what number they are in the queue! Just my thinking but this ex-cabbie needs to learn some manners!


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

IbedrivinUX said:


> Ok So Friday night I am at a popular place for money to be lost! I am on the main entrance drive, I am there and I have my own rider app. on and I am watching the cars around me, I am the very closest to the entrance TILL So I am watching the cars come through, I am watching the cabs drop off patrons to this place! I see a Camry pull up and parks on the same side as the entrance and I saw his Uber phone as bright as csn be, He is further away from the entrance then I am and so I'm OK With him being there and then the cars that were temporarily parking there are moving away the area behind him clears out, So he backs up, and I am sitting there and I roll my window down, I look over at him but can't see exactly what he is doing because his windows are tinted beyond the legal limits, So I get a Ping as I am accepting the PING he is getting out of his car and walking towards the entrance with his Cell phone, He is trying to locate the riders that I was supposed to get, He locates them and he tells them to cancel the run, So I am getting out of my car and I get a cancelled ride! I ask him if he stole my ride, he then comes over and takes pictures of my plate as I do of his, This guy stole my ride but looking at him i could tell he was a former cabbie! And I have come to expect this from them, I'm sorry if you think I am be racist or whatever but this guy was unbelievable, I am in disbelief that a fellow driver would pull this on me! I then drove around after the Valets became involved with the level of our conversation, I then emailed "Support" and got the canned "Thank You for reaching out Bla Bla sorry to hear this happened to you" and no where was it mentioned that this would be forwarded to Management or anything so I sent an email back stating this was a confrontation and that I want someone to know about this, You see this guy was fine when he was parked out a ways from the entrance but when he backed up and was geographically closer then I was this made me mad. Now I'm not sure if the cancelled run was my run that I received after he legitimately received a ride then fine, but I think places that are large like this place is should have a queue, and the app. can tell them what number they are in the queue! Just my thinking but this ex-cabbie needs to learn some manners!


You know it's bad when you're fighting over customers.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

would be easier to read if you used more paragraghs/spacing

so you saying another uber guy is walking around looking for people that requested uber? how does he know this? and why would the people cancel their uber if they are in need of a ride?


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> would be easier to read if you used more paragraghs/spacing
> 
> so you saying another uber guy is walking around looking for people that requested uber? how does he know this? and why would the people cancel their uber if they are in need of a ride?


I could read it.


----------



## NightRider (Jul 23, 2014)

I hope you at least took a picture of HIS plate the minute you saw that he was taking a picture of yours. NOTE TO SELF: take a picture of the license plate of anyone who I see take a picture of mine.


----------



## IbedrivinUX (Oct 20, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> would be easier to read if you used more paragraghs/spacing
> 
> so you saying another uber guy is walking around looking for people that requested uber? how does he know this? and why would the people cancel their uber if they are in need of a ride?


Well at least I use caps!
There
You
Have
It!
Is 
That
Better
?
?
Read it, it states that I think he was watching my phone mounted on my windshield as his was! they would cancel to go with him, if he tells them that he was there instead of the other driver? I don't know I don't think like a crook!


----------



## BostonTaxiDriver (Nov 23, 2014)

Yes, would be easier to read with paragraphs...but sorry to hear about that ex-cabbie confrontation. 

Sounds familiar, as some of my fellow cabbies steal fares from other cabbies, cheat passengers, etc. I know how you feel.


----------



## IbedrivinUX (Oct 20, 2014)

NightRider said:


> I hope you at least took a picture of HIS plate the minute you saw that he was taking a picture of yours. NOTE TO SELF: take a picture of the license plate of anyone who I see take a picture of mine.


I got it! 1 blurry one and another 1 not at all blurry! I tried to get a picture of him but he got in his illegally Tinted Window car and drove away.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

BostonTaxiDriver said:


> Yes, would be easier to read with paragraphs...but sorry to hear about that ex-cabbie confrontation.
> 
> Sounds familiar, as some of my fellow cabbies steal fares from other cabbies, cheat passengers, etc. I know how you feel.


Lol


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

IbedrivinUX said:


> So I get a Ping as I am accepting the PING he is getting out of his car and walking towards the entrance with his Cell phone,
> He is trying to locate the riders that I was supposed to get,
> He locates them and he tells them to cancel the run,


I am confused. 
How did he know YOU got a ping?
How would he know when to get out of his car to look for YOUR customers?
How did he identify YOUR customers? Half the people standing around a valet are always looking at their phones.
He walked up to strangers (YOUR customers) and told them to cancel....and they did....why?


----------



## IbedrivinUX (Oct 20, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> I am confused.
> How did he know YOU got a ping?
> How would he know when to get out of his car to look for YOUR customers?
> How did he identify YOUR customers? Half the people standing around a valet are always looking at their phones.
> He walked up to strangers (YOUR customers) and told them to cancel....and they did....why?


Dude, Why would he first back up when he plainly could tell I was there first because I was there when he dropped off his riders, He had to be looking at my Uber Phone because he jumped out the minute it went off, Mr I'm a bit slower at the get out, He went to a few different couples that were standing there before he found who he was looking for and just about that time, the canceled ride came in, the only one of the night. He had the finesse to ask them to cancel,

I don't think like a crook, so I don't know I have just been going over this in my mind and this is what I have been able to come up with, I don't know, he was a crooked cabbie and that is that.


----------



## wtdrivesnj (Dec 5, 2014)

I think your reading too much into the situation and it seemed that you were the one being confrontational. I've been in close quarters with other drivers...6...7 of us the only difference seemed to be our drivers rating and even that didn't average out. In other words not even distance matters when drivers are close...so relax


----------



## IbedrivinUX (Oct 20, 2014)

wtdrivesnj said:


> I think your reading too much into the situation and it seemed that you were the one being confrontational. I've been in close quarters with other drivers...6...7 of us the only difference seemed to be our drivers rating and even that didn't average out. In other words not even distance matters when drivers are close...so relax


Yes I was very confrontational when I saw him approach several folks that looked like they may have been Uber riders waiting for a ride, and then when my ride cancelled it was very obvious what was happening here!


----------



## wtdrivesnj (Dec 5, 2014)

IbedrivinUX said:


> Yes I was very confrontational when I saw him approach several folks that looked like they may have been Uber riders waiting for a ride, and then when my ride cancelled it was very obvious what was happening here!


Still ...relax ...you can't control other people you can only control your actions. Besides if you didn't get it wasn't yours in the first place. You never Know. He may have stolen your ride but saved your life.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

IbedrivinUX said:


> Ok So Friday night I am at a popular place for money to be lost! I am on the main entrance drive,
> 
> I am there and I have my own rider app. on and I am watching the cars around me,
> 
> ...


He obviously needed the money more than you. Losing one fare isn't going to break anyone. Next time meet them at the door if you have to.

And if you're driving under the new cut rates the guy did you a big favor.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

You should maybe get a BRIGHT FLASHING NEON SIGN that you can hang around your neck that says "I am your Uber driver, START HERE." And just go stand by the exit area.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

Next time you see him go offline after awhile. That will look like a ping to him. Do that enough times until he learns his lesson.


----------



## UberUber (Sep 21, 2014)

If you see him again get someone to film you fighting him then post it on youtube


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> I am confused.
> How did he know YOU got a ping?
> How would he know when to get out of his car to look for YOUR customers?
> How did he identify YOUR customers? Half the people standing around a valet are always looking at their phones.
> He walked up to strangers (YOUR customers) and told them to cancel....and they did....why?


this is exactly the same thing i asked
even if he finds the pax he "stole", why are they declining their ride , to go ride with him? they would have to request another ride, with no gurantee the ping would go to him (unless he said cancel your ride and pay me cash to drive you)
just doesnt add up to me


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

IbedrivinUX said:


> Dude, Why would he first back up when he plainly could tell I was there first because I was there when he dropped off his riders, He had to be looking at my Uber Phone because he jumped out the minute it went off, Mr I'm a bit slower at the get out, He went to a few different couples that were standing there before he found who he was looking for and just about that time, the canceled ride came in, the only one of the night. He had the finesse to ask them to cancel,
> 
> I don't think like a crook, so I don't know I have just been going over this in my mind and this is what I have been able to come up with, I don't know, he was a crooked cabbie and that is that.


again, doesnt add up, because if its been 5min, they are still paying a cancel fee, in addtion to paying/going with the cabbie who "stole" your pax
but also once again, for the million dollar question: why are pax canceling their ride because another stranger uber driver tells them to?


----------



## just drive (Oct 29, 2014)

He probably said I'm already here. Get in the car and you can request me instead of waiting. I kinda had a situation where I was close to the bad guy. But I don't feel guilty. There was an issue with the train system and I get s ping from this train station to take a couple to a concert a few miles away. While I pick them up I notice another couple standing there looking at me. 

I drop the first ride and get back to that station as the train issue I guessed will bring business. I see the other couple still there looking frustrated. I ask if everything ok. They said it's been over 15 minutes that their uber can't find them. It's s tricky station and the driver might have been new.

So I told them I'm here if you wanna try to cancel and ride with me....


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

just drive said:


> He probably said I'm already here. Get in the car and you can request me instead of waiting. I kinda had a situation where I was close to the bad guy. But I don't feel guilty. There was an issue with the train system and I get s ping from this train station to take a couple to a concert a few miles away. While I pick them up I notice another couple standing there looking at me.
> 
> I drop the first ride and get back to that station as the train issue I guessed will bring business. I see the other couple still there looking frustrated. I ask if everything ok. They said it's been over 15 minutes that their uber can't find them. It's s tricky station and the driver might have been new.
> 
> So I told them I'm here if you wanna try to cancel and ride with me....


as i said:

1) theres no gurantee if they request they'll get that guy, ESPECIALLY when the orig uber guy is a mere 3 feet away!! (i know they say the closet guy gets the ping but surely this is never always the case,and again to decide who's closer they choose between 2 uber drivers merely feets away????)
2) they risk paying a cancel fee depending on the time. so paying $5 + the new fare they come out worse
3) saying no need to wait im here is pointless, because obviously the ORIGINAL uber driver is there if he's witnessing this all to go down
4) in your case, theres no gurantee the ping will go to you. its very possible they will cancel, and get the same guy they canceled from (and again if they were waiting 15min and they cancel,they will be charged,especially if the guy hit arrived and was trying to find them.train stations are tricky,around here they have several different entrances and sides,and the entrances can be a block or 2 away in DC,its not as easy as pulling up to a single family home...)


----------



## just drive (Oct 29, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> 3) saying no need to wait im here is pointless, because obviously the ORIGINAL uber driver is there if he's witnessing this all to go down


most customer really only cares about getting a ride asap. Just like when they are at a hotel and see an empty cab, they just hop in. When the guy walks to him and says I'll take you now. He might just go with it and deal with details later. If the stealing guy is smart he already has a square. So if request doesn't get to him he can use that...

But I have also seen faithful pax that see a cab, their friends say let's get in. And they sat no I already have an uber coming....


----------



## just drive (Oct 29, 2014)

About customer smartness, here is a funny story. I work valet at this hotel. So I pull this suv to the front, a customer comes opens the back door takes the coat that's hanging by the door and asks me why there is stuff in the back ? ?
I ask him what he meant. He said aren't you my uber ? See he just wants a ride  he did not notice that I have a red jacket that says valet in big letters just like the other ten guys around him.


----------



## jaymaxx44 (Sep 19, 2014)

I could read and understand your post. It happens once in awhile. you should send the info to uber and they can track the rider and driver. If it's something that has been happening over and over they will deactivate him. Good luck.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

IbedrivinUX said:


> Ok So Friday night I am at a popular place for money to be lost! I am on the main entrance drive,
> 
> I am there and I have my own rider app. on and I am watching the cars around me,
> 
> ...


Howdy IBeDux!

In my 9 years of driving Cabs, I witnessed many examples of cutthroat competitive Cab driving.

Firstly your belief that the "closest car" should get the job isn't the case with GPS location devices in built up surroundings when small areas are involved. Just play around with your own Rider app to see what I mean 15-35yards out is not uncommon.

A queuing system to favour those that were at a spot first? That WOULD encourage car concentrations like Airport ranks. This isn't the best use of the fleet if it's is supposed to be serving random, on-demand requests. Yes it burns more fuel, but that isn't UBER's concern, they want cars rolling.

Let's say what you witnessed is exactly what you describe. Their is no "fair-play" in the Cab game, used to be I'm told in the 60s, but no more. That fellow expressed a greater need for the job. After he spotted you getting a job (observing you through his tint) He got out of his car, identified someone with the UBER app on as well as the "where is my UBER look" on their face.

He may have had a slick line ready to toss at the rider like "hey Man that was the easiest win ever! You should get something too, just cancel the job and I'll give you the first mile free".

If you find yourself competing with real Cabbies, be prepared to be carved up by the Masters of this game. They were fighting for crumbs before UBER came along, the Crumbs are now smaller so the fight is now fiercer.

If it went down the way you say, You were taught a lesson by a pro. Either use the lesson and become a more effective driver, or get out of this game of no rules.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Howdy IBeDux!
> 
> If it went down the way you say, You were taught a lesson by a pro. Either use the lesson and become a more effective driver, or get out of this game of no rules.


so stealing pax is becoming more effective?
i really dont even believe getting out and stlalking down random people to see if they are waiting for uber is even effective at all
furthermore i just dont see people just canceling their ride because i stranger walks up to them offers them an uber ride with no guraantee they can actually do that(be assured they get the ping when pax re-requests)


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> so stealing pax is becoming more effective?
> i really dont even believe getting out and stlalking down random people to see if they are waiting for uber is even effective at all
> furthermore i just dont see people just canceling their ride because i stranger walks up to them offers them an uber ride with no guraantee they can actually do that(be assured they get the ping when pax re-requests)


For that driver, at that moment, without any doubt, when he stole the fare and pocketed the money he was undoubtedly the more "effective" driver.

Uber passengers just don't care about anything other than getting a better deal at cheaper rates. Uber has conditioned them to think that way. So if offered another "rate cut" by simply cancelling many won't blink and do it.

Man, the way I have observed all of this, UBER has tapped into some of the lowest, human behaviours to become this successful. If you need to survive in this particular Colosseum and not be carved up, you gotta fight dirty in a ring that was set up by UBER.

Rules were broken to get you on the road, don't expect any fair play, especially if dealing with some of the best street fighters out there. Take it as a education or find a different part time job. Clearly this guy works for keeps, and takes no prisoners.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> For that driver, at that moment, without any doubt, when he stole the fare and pocketed the money he was undoubtedly the more "effective" driver.
> 
> Uber passengers just don't care about anything other than getting a better deal at cheaper rates. Uber has conditioned them to think that way. So if offered another "rate cut" by simply cancelling many won't blink and do it.
> 
> ...


well if you have no soul, and no moral ethics, sure, this works
but it still doesnt make sense:
if getting requests is so hard...how is it so easy to just walk around and find people that requested uber?
i dont get that math

seems if people are able to easily steal pax, then there must be plenty of pax around


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

just drive said:


> About customer smartness, here is a funny story. I work valet at this hotel. So I pull this suv to the front, a customer comes opens the back door takes the coat that's hanging by the door and asks me why there is stuff in the back ? ?
> I ask him what he meant. He said aren't you my uber ? See he just wants a ride  he did not notice that I have a red jacket that says valet in big letters just like the other ten guys around him.


I did bell/valet for about 10 years. Probably at least 50% of the people that stayed at the hotel had rental cars. More than once, I had some one say "that's my car", and drive away or start to drive away in the wrong car. Also had people forget they had kids in the back of their car. They'd get out and start heading inside, and I'd ask if they wanted to take their kid..lol


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> well if you have no soul, and no moral ethics, sure, this works
> but it still doesnt make sense:
> if getting requests is so hard...how is it so easy to just walk around and find people that requested uber?
> i dont get that math
> ...


You are totally right Bart! Once your soul and ethics have been ripped away by a system, then it is easier to run right over the top of a fellow driver.

This is a character crushing business, and Cabbies that "snipe" work off others are many. They can easily justify their actions because of THEIR financial situation. I'm lucky in that I've risen from that marketplace and have great regular clients. But I NEVER forget the lessons I was taught on the street by fellow Cabbies 20 years ago.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> You are totally right Bart! Once your soul and ethics have been ripped away by a system, then it is easier to run right over the top of a fellow driver.
> 
> This is a character crushing business, and Cabbies that "snipe" work off others are many. They can easily justify their actions because of THEIR financial situation. I'm lucky in that I've risen from that marketplace and have great regular clients. But I NEVER forget the lessons I was taught on the street by fellow Cabbies 20 years ago.


Well, Australia was founded by criminals .
And now you guys are particular who you let travel into Australia.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> But I NEVER forget the lessons I was taught on the street by fellow Cabbies 20 years ago.


You don't shower on a regular basis, and you are as abrasive as a drunken sailor? Figured you could add a few things you may have picked up in those 20 years of driving a cab.

Who knows 20 years ago it may have ben different than what I see today.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> Well, Australia was founded by criminals .
> And now you guys are particular who you let travel into Australia.


Yep! That's what happens if you throw the Monastry gates open to all-comers! ( at least we don't share a border with ANY other country and hand out driver licenses to illegals) It's either gonna be one hell of a party or a total cluster-****. Either way any pure living Monk will have their eyes opened and never be the same!


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Yep! That's what happens if you throw the Monastry gates open to all-comers! ( at least we don't share a border with ANY other country and hand out driver licenses to illegals) It's either gonna be one hell of a party or a total cluster-****. Either way any pure living Monk will have their eyes opened and never be the same!





Sydney Uber said:


> Yep! That's what happens if you throw the Monastry gates open to all-comers! ( at least we don't share a border with ANY other country and hand out driver licenses to illegals) It's either gonna be one hell of a party or a total cluster-****. Either way any pure living Monk will have their eyes opened and never be the same!


Yeah I'm sick of those Canadians sneaking into the country.


----------



## Driver8 (Jul 29, 2014)

IbedrivinUX said:


> Ok So Friday night I am at a popular place for money to be lost! I am on the main entrance drive,
> 
> So I get a Ping as I am accepting the PING he is getting out of his car and walking towards the entrance with his Cell phone,
> He is trying to locate the riders that I was supposed to get,
> He locates them and he tells them to cancel the run, So I am getting out of my car and I get a cancelled ride!


I've had that or similar happen a couple of times and assume some riders let the previous driver know when they were going to need a ride. In those cases, fair is fair.

Other times, I've been close to a hotel at what I thought was the closest space you could get without pulling into the valet (many places don't allow it for unscheduled rides), until another driver pulled up behind me, then got out of his car, walked into the valet and hung out there.

And then I've seen cases where two people will work together; you'll be in a good spot to catch rides for several blocks until one driver comes up and parks 80 feet away from you on one side, and their friend gets 80 feet away on the other.

They are silly Uber games. When you get tired of them, call around your local trans providers - taxis, limos, hotels, etc - and see who's hiring.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> Yeah I'm sick of those Canadians sneaking into the country.


LMAO....We don't need to sneak in. We own most of the land in Florida with all of our retired individuals. You know where to find the rest of us....shopping in Buffalo.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> You don't shower on a regular basis, and you are as abrasive as a drunken sailor? Figured you could add a few things you may have picked up in those 20 years of driving a cab.
> 
> Who knows 20 years ago it may have ben different than what I see today.


ActionJackoff just can't stop sniffing around others arses! I'm all for drivers getting a fair return. My experiences and harsh lessons 20-25 years ago have got me to where I am now. The keys to client's luxury waterfront holiday home on the Queensland coast. It's only 630am here, stepped out of the pool earlier and done some fishing.

More than fair reward for professional services to a client and his family. Uber doesn't support that. You don't support anything more to a driver than what an App dictates. You don't Tip your Uber drivers because it's not convenient for you. You have said that previously

If I or my drivers copped a prick of a rider from a pre-booking I've taken, then service is refused on the next occassion.

The harsh reality that @IbedrivinUX and @Bart McCoy are learning is that other UBERx drivers are not "fellow partners" but possible street fighters that will run right over them for the crumbs UBER provides.

I'd back a Cabbie to survive in this new harsh workplace that UBER has designed for their benefit ahead of a blinkered, App using "ride share" driver any day.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> The harsh reality that @IbedrivinUX and @Bart McCoy are learning is that other UBERx drivers are not "fellow partners" but possible street fighters that will run right over them for the crumbs UBER provides.
> 
> I'd back a Cabbie to survive in this new harsh workplace that UBER has designed for their benefit ahead of a blinkered, App using "ride share" driver any day.


the steal tactic is a waste of time
i mean how many of your pings will be at places KNOWN for uber pick ups AND there will be multiple people around?
sure you might get a couple (hotels,club let outs) but in general my pick ups are from homes, jobs,etc,where a "fellow partner" would not even know to stop and get out and ask everybody if they called an uber.

again, if theres a place known to have a bunch of uber people at i can understand
but if its known to have uberers,why steal.....apparantly there's a bunch of rides to be made....


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> ActionJackoff just can't stop sniffing around others arses! I'm all for drivers getting a fair return. My experiences and harsh lessons 20-25 years ago have got me to where I am now. The keys to client's luxury waterfront holiday home on the Queensland coast. It's only 630am here, stepped out of the pool earlier and done some fishing.
> 
> More than fair reward for professional services to a client and his family. Uber doesn't support that. You don't support anything more to a driver than what an App dictates. You don't Tip your Uber drivers because it's not convenient for you. You have said that previously
> 
> ...


Just think...if you stopped tipping 20 years ago you could have owned that luxury property instead of just borrowing it. Because according to your logic it's the rich who are the people who don't tip. Could be a reason for that. They may have tapped in to some sort of easy economy.

Well just to be fair I now have a Tip jar in my office. Figured here at the bank I may get paid well for what I do but lets face it...I should get paid more to here my direct reports come to me with their problems. Or every time we complete a contract or project, hey I think my boss should give me a tip for those little extra things I do.

I mean I can do it one of two ways, just do the job, or do the job with professionalism. In fact I think everyone should work for tips. Why not if you can do it.

So next time your Bank hit's you with a service charge on your account or you pay interest on your loans, don't think of it as a service charge. It's a Tip for them giving you great service. It's just automatically included.

As for the harsh reality of drivers killing each other for fares...lets all grow a backbone. The 1% who are going to resort to that kind of stuff will hit the wall in the end. It's the same kind of people who jump the line at the grocery stores or Starbucks. They have no shame in this world and they have to live with them selves.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

grams777 said:


> Next time you see him go offline after awhile. That will look like a ping to him. Do that enough times until he learns his lesson.


Just ping your self and cancel after a few seconds, I do this some nights to to see if my driver app is working.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> as i said:
> 
> 1) theres no gurantee if they request they'll get that guy, ESPECIALLY when the orig uber guy is a mere 3 feet away!! (i know they say the closet guy gets the ping but surely this is never always the case,and again to decide who's closer they choose between 2 uber drivers merely feets away


I know this is not the case with lyft, few months a go I had a favorite lyft driver, when this driver got to my location, I tried to ping her and i standing right in front of her, the ping keep going to other drivers, we tried for about 3 minutes before she got the ride request, although i think it may have been a GPS lag problem.


----------



## dallasveterandriver (Jan 17, 2015)

IbedrivinUX said:


> Ok So Friday night I am at a popular place for money to be lost! I am on the main entrance drive,
> 
> I am there and I have my own rider app. on and I am watching the cars around me,
> 
> ...


Uber and Lyft ahas given u a chance to do business. They will never solve the problem for you. you gatta do it yourself..


----------



## IbedrivinUX (Oct 20, 2014)

dallasveterandriver said:


> Uber and Lyft ahas given u a chance to do business. They will never solve the problem for you. you gatta do it yourself..


They have absolutely done nothing in this situation, nothing not even an email "Thank You for reaching out...."(that is so corny that I can't even say it without getting knots in my stomach!) No sorry this happened to you nothing! Not an iota of any information, of oh we spoke with Habdull and he says he won't let hat happen again!


----------



## dallasveterandriver (Jan 17, 2015)

IbedrivinUX said:


> They have absolutely done nothing in this situation, nothing not even an email "Thank You for reaching out...."(that is so corny that I can't even say it without getting knots in my stomach!) No sorry this happened to you nothing! Not an iota of any information, of oh we spoke with Habdull and he says he won't let hat happen again!


this is what I do. I call each and every customers and double confirm their location; and give them an eta press arrive button as soon as I get close. I wait 5 minutes after tapping the arrive button and if they don't show up just cancel it as no show and get paid cancellation fee...


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> Just think...if you stopped tipping 20 years ago you could have owned that luxury property instead of just borrowing it. Because according to your logic it's the rich who are the people who don't tip. Could be a reason for that. They may have tapped in to some sort of easy economy.
> 
> Well just to be fair I now have a Tip jar in my office. Figured here at the bank I may get paid well for what I do but lets face it...I should get paid more to here my direct reports come to me with their problems. Or every time we complete a contract or project, hey I think my boss should give me a tip for those little extra things I do.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I guess if I stopped tipping 20 years ago, all those good and above average Customer Service folk that I and my family enjoyed would have survived not being acknowledged and rewarded in a material way. I know a Tip makes a difference to a customer service person so I will continue to do so.

I'm really sorry Actionjackoff that you are in a customer service position, do a great job shuffling your papers and keeping a tidy desk and have little chance of getting a deposit in your Tip Jar. You probably deserve it, finding admin errors and saving heaps of time for people that you dont know and wont Tip you. I can now understand where you are coming from. Your Bank has got a "Tips Not Required" culture, and you enviously look at the extra cash that others may take for "just doing their job".

Haven't you got 1 ounce of charity? A little extra to the many drivers that ARE working for less than minimum wage would add up at the end of the day. You are as mean as cat shit, you bubble-head.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> the steal tactic is a waste of time
> i mean how many of your pings will be at places KNOWN for uber pick ups AND there will be multiple people around?
> sure you might get a couple (hotels,club let outs) but in general my pick ups are from homes, jobs,etc,where a "fellow partner" would not even know to stop and get out and ask everybody if they called an uber.
> 
> ...


Hi Bart, Many years ago I administered a shared trunk radio network for cabbies. The platform allowed many groups to operate autonomously whilst still having access to the larger collective of Cabs to offload work to if their specific group couldn't help.

A number of these groups formed around a cultural framework. I was having problems between two groups, the Turks and the Iraqis. Separately they were terrific Drivers, looked after their cars, knew their way around, had reasonable English skills. They were also open to change - I remember bringing up the issue to both Group Leaders about the non-use of deodorant. I was invited to one meeting where the Leader of the Turks Boris simply opened a bulk box of roll-on deodorant sticks, passed them out to all the drivers, undid his shirt and showed them all how it was done! It was funny to watch them, many NEVER having seen these things before and being told by Boris to use them in the morning, after lunch and after dinner! Easy fix, they accepted a new western convention. But I digress.

The problem between the two groups was explained to me that for some drivers it was sometimes less than a year since they were perched across the Border near Mosul taking shots at each other. Its hard even when given a 2nd chance in a new country to drop all hostilities against folk that had been trying to kill you. With drivers Sniping /Stealing work they justify it by the "hostilities" that are shown to them by the unfair UBER system. They are earning less each week, watching their rating slide surrounded by others in a tough financial position where they need to provide for their family sometimes. So its easy for them to visualise a Capitalist American driver, or a enemy of their home country and run over the top of them.

I'm not supporting what they do, I just understand why and how it happens


----------



## hanging in there (Oct 1, 2014)

IbedrivinUX said:


> Ok So Friday night I am at a popular place for money to be lost! I am on the main entrance drive,
> 
> I am there and I have my own rider app. on and I am watching the cars around me,
> 
> ...


It is possible that the other driver was the one sending you a fake ride request to knock you out of the game until he got a real ping, then cancelling yours.


----------



## No-tippers-suck (Oct 20, 2014)

I see it like this :

1.) THERE IS NOTHING THAT YOU CAN DO..

2.) If it "most" offended you that he backed up to be closer to the entrance, THEN YOU'RE WRONG.
I do agree with you about having a "QUEUE SYSTEM" at least at Airports and other busy zones.
But I personally don't give a shit too I had a similar situation on a parking lot in Newport Beach close to the Pier
where some cars where waiting (I can recognize Uber phones with people sitting in their Priusses while other people go party)
and I just dropped off and immediately got a new ping because guess what - I was the closest to that bar.

It's not a "fair or even close to perfect" system everyone should know that.
But I think that you reacted very unprofessional. You don't argue in the presence of customers.
You just STFU and growl in your car for a while..

Happened to me at LAX while we were still allowed for pickups (good old times..)
You can't really park at the terminals and if another drivers drops off in front of you and gets a ping while you were already waiting for 20mins
it's not his fault.

Learn to growl silently in your car.. adopt a dog.. he will show you how. And if you like tint your windows too.
Above the legal tint level.. lol.. what are you a Cop? Let people do what they do, but watch and control your own attitude.


----------



## hanging in there (Oct 1, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Hi Bart, Many years ago I administered a shared trunk radio network for cabbies. The platform allowed many groups to operate autonomously whilst still having access to the larger collective of Cabs to offload work to if their specific group couldn't help.
> 
> A number of these groups formed around a cultural framework. I was having problems between two groups, the Turks and the Iraqis. Separately they were terrific Drivers, looked after their cars, knew their way around, had reasonable English skills. They were also open to change - I remember bringing up the issue to both Group Leaders about the non-use of deodorant. I was invited to one meeting where the Leader of the Turks Boris simply opened a bulk box of roll-on deodorant sticks, passed them out to all the drivers, undid his shirt and showed them all how it was done! It was funny to watch them, many NEVER having seen these things before and being told by Boris to use them in the morning, after lunch and after dinner! Easy fix, they accepted a new western convention. But I digress.
> 
> ...


You are so right. It's almost laughable to see how some Uber/Lyft drivers with no previous taxi experience can be so naive and get thrown under the bus so easily. "All is fair in love, in war and in taxi driving". I've seen friends having lunch together, then say their "goodbye and good luck" as they then get into their taxis and race each other to the next flag, almost causing an accident just to be first. If they do that to friends can you imagine how they are going to treat a stranger? Just because they happen to be a "fellow Uber driver" do you really think that is going to make them play nicey-nice? I hate it but that's the way it is.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> You know it's bad when you're fighting over customers.


Especially for $5 fares, like in a third world country.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> For that driver, at that moment, without any doubt, when he stole the fare and pocketed the money he was undoubtedly the more "effective" driver.
> 
> Uber passengers just don't care about anything other than getting a better deal at cheaper rates. Uber has conditioned them to think that way. So if offered another "rate cut" by simply cancelling many won't blink and do it.
> 
> ...


Spot on, mate....spot on!
"Never wrestle with pigs. You both get dirty and the pig likes it."


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> Spot on, mate....spot on!
> "Never wrestle with pigs. You both get dirty and the pig likes it."


Crikey! A Sheila in a 10 Gallon Hat that can speak Ozstralian!

Its funny to see a bunch of Cabbies go feral at each other, then 10 mins later all responding to a driver attack, tyre levers drawn ready for some biffo.

Ethics are few and far between in the cab game. But all you need is a common enemy like Uber for cabbies to go aggro. They've been dealing with the dregs, drongos and the remains of many liquid laughs for Donkey's years to make a crust. You'd be a right fruit loop if anyone thought that Uber was gonna get that Market without a stoush! Cabbies will find numerous ways to shove it up a Uber driver's frekle for a $5 fare.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Crikey! A Sheila in a 10 Gallon Hat that can speak Ozstralian!
> 
> Its funny to see a bunch of Cabbies go feral at each other, then 10 mins later all responding to a driver attack, tyre levers drawn ready for some biffo.
> 
> Ethics are few and far between in the cab game. But all you need is a common enemy like Uber for cabbies to go aggro. They've been dealing with the dregs, drongos and the remains of many liquid laughs for Donkey's years to make a crust. You'd be a right fruit loop if anyone thought that Uber was gonna get that Market without a stoush! Cabbies will find numerous ways to shove it up a Uber driver's frekle for a $5 fare.


Hehe!!! Texas formally cedes our Fancy Cuz We Like it Poetic License to you. I'm humbled!!!!!


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Yeah, I guess if I stopped tipping 20 years ago, all those good and above average Customer Service folk that I and my family enjoyed would have survived not being acknowledged and rewarded in a material way. I know a Tip makes a difference to a customer service person so I will continue to do so.
> 
> I'm really sorry Actionjackoff that you are in a customer service position, do a great job shuffling your papers and keeping a tidy desk and have little chance of getting a deposit in your Tip Jar. You probably deserve it, finding admin errors and saving heaps of time for people that you dont know and wont Tip you. I can now understand where you are coming from. Your Bank has got a "Tips Not Required" culture, and you enviously look at the extra cash that others may take for "just doing their job".
> 
> Haven't you got 1 ounce of charity? A little extra to the many drivers that ARE working for less than minimum wage would add up at the end of the day. You are as mean as cat shit, you bubble-head.


Hey you keep fighting the good fight.

As for that ounce of charity I think I give about 5 ounces. Every year I take 5% of everything I make and donate it to Charity. It's a substantial donation but lets face it, some have it harder than others and we all need to pitch it.

As for drivers who are making minimum wage? Well if they are a cab driver they are getting tips. Limo Service Tips. UberX well sometimes tips sometimes not, hope you catch me when I am carrying cash till the app makes it convenient for me to do so.

Fact is we all knew the deal. It's not like it was stripped from you all of a sudden.

Till then Sydney Uber, you keep to your cave and come out for the occasional grunt. You would make a great Union boss. The kind of individual who usually walk out of my office with their tail between their legs when the reality of life sets in and all that beating on their chest got them no further that when they walked in.


----------



## Rich Brunelle (Jan 15, 2015)

IbedrivinUX said:


> Ok So Friday night I am at a popular place for money to be lost! I am on the main entrance drive,
> 
> I am there and I have my own rider app. on and I am watching the cars around me,
> 
> ...


He did not steal your rider, he picked up his pre-scheduled rider. A rider that wants a selected driver tells the rider to wait until I am at your location then call the app so that that driver is selected, but you got in his way. There was no malice involved. Sooner or later a rider will ask that you return to pick them up when they are ready as they like you.


----------



## Hotep31 (Jan 24, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> would be easier to read if you used more paragraghs/spacing
> 
> so you saying another uber guy is walking around looking for people that requested uber? how does he know this? and why would the people cancel their uber if they are in need of a ride?


K


----------



## IbedrivinUX (Oct 20, 2014)

Rich Brunelle said:


> He did not steal your rider, he picked up his pre-scheduled rider. A rider that wants a selected driver tells the rider to wait until I am at your location then call the app so that that driver is selected, but you got in his way. There was no malice involved. Sooner or later a rider will ask that you return to pick them up when they are ready as they like you.


That is not the case at all, I have done this several times, Ball Games and Concerts are the things that this happens the most at! I understand what you are saying, I am guilty of this, and cancelling the wrong drivers till I show up on their phone. Thank You.


----------



## Rich Brunelle (Jan 15, 2015)

How else could he see your rider? He saw him because he was talking to them on his telephone when the ping was sent and he didn't get it as planned.


----------



## IbedrivinUX (Oct 20, 2014)

Ok Rich you must have been there, he saw my phone beep and he went looking for the rider. I'm not saying anything else about this, Ironically I was at a function today where there was a queue and it was screwed up as well...


----------



## fork2323 (Aug 27, 2014)

you need to take a pic of his plate,find out where he lives, then burn his house down, killing his entire family, then go to his grave site and pispies on it.


IbedrivinUX said:


> Ok So Friday night I am at a popular place for money to be lost! I am on the main entrance drive,
> 
> I am there and I have my own rider app. on and I am watching the cars around me,
> 
> ...


----------



## IbedrivinUX (Oct 20, 2014)

I have his plate do you have connections to getting his info? We are close by!


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

IbedrivinUX said:


> Ok So Friday night I am at a popular place for money to be lost! I am on the main entrance drive,
> 
> I am there and I have my own rider app. on and I am watching the cars around me,
> 
> ...


Sorry that happened to you. Cabbies and manners? Here the majority are thieving, low-life scumbags To even suggest manners would be ridiculous, kind of like a shower , but I know exactly where you're coming from. I wonder everyday if even a few people realize how lost most of them are in the quest for a dollar, trying to beat their fellow man out of something that is rightfully theirs. Selling their integrity for whatever they can to screw the next guy out of. Karma is kicking ass and taking names.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

fork2323 said:


> you need to take a pic of his plate,find out where he lives, then burn his house down, killing his entire family, then go to his grave site and pispies on it.


I'd call him bad names too. Maybe a "big fat, smelly, stupid booger-eater."


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> I could read it.





IbedrivinUX said:


> Well at least I use caps!
> There
> You
> Have
> ...


no that's not better
still doesnt make ANY sense
if you see him obviously you ARE there,you should have hit arrived that they know
still no common sense answer for what they would cancel,unless you took 50min to get there
even if they cancel, if they go with him, how are they paying? cash? because if they re-request theres still no guarantee he'll get the ping even if he's standing right next to them



Former Yellow Driver said:


> He walked up to strangers (YOUR customers) and told them to cancel....and they did....why?


just doesnt make any sense



IbedrivinUX said:


> Dude, Why would he first back up when he plainly could tell I was there first because I was there when he dropped off his riders, He had to be looking at my Uber Phone because he jumped out the minute it went off, Mr I'm a bit slower at the get out, He went to a few different couples that were standing there before he found who he was looking for and just about that time, the canceled ride came in, the only one of the night. He had the finesse to ask them to cancel,
> .


so now you're saying you got the ping right there? he sees your ping and tell other drivers you arent there, and they cancel? i mean they just requested the ride seconds ago!! they wouldnt give you at least 1 full minute to arrive lol? they just, oh its been 1 minute, he's not here, let me cancel.... smh


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Uber is making everyone cra-cra, quit it. That's their plan. After you've lost your minds they're going to sell your organs on the black market, and import a bunch of orangutans to drive your cars. Of course the monkeys may be too smart. They might have to try to train some pooches.










*Would you like a bottled water and a dog treat sir?*


----------



## fork2323 (Aug 27, 2014)

you just go to the DMV and fill out some form and pay 10$ and they will provide the address of the owner of the plate. A PI Friend of mine used to do it all the time to track people down.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

fork2323 said:


> you just go to the DMV and fill out some form and pay 10$ and they will provide the address of the owner of the plate. A PI Friend of mine used to do it all the time to track people down.


true, but im not sure , and seriously doubt, all DMV's provide that


----------



## driveLA (Aug 15, 2014)

I don't think that waiting at a door for pings is a proper way to get rides. Other cars will come get in front of you, behind you, etc. 

It's just the nature of this. 

Sometimes I work events, and I see uber drivers huddled up conversating and I'll swing by between them and potential pax to get rides faster than them while they are socializing like cabbies just standing there. 

if you are lined up at a door waiting for pings in your car you're not hustling enough honestly. that's not an effective way to get pings to begin with. 

I was at a concert recently and legally parked in a corner directly across from the venue and then some other uber driver parked in the red right behind me, so now he was closer. It annoyed me but I just got out of my car with my phone and walked passed his car and got my ping and went back in my car. 

You have to adapt.


----------



## jackstraww (Jan 20, 2015)

see your fellow partner again- - dump a quart of oil on his windshield - 
-old NYC yellow cab trick- -what a jackass


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

jackstraww said:


> see your fellow partner again- - dump a quart of oil on his windshield -
> -old NYC yellow cab trick- -what a jackass


Shove a potato up his 'tailpipe.' Maybe his car exhaust too!


----------



## Kasra321 (Jan 26, 2015)

I think you should just let it go!
First of all, you can't deduce all these assumptions from sitting in your car across the street.
You say he was a former cabbie, now working for Uber, sneaked himself into a better geographic position, stole your Pax and then took a picture of your plate? How do you know all these?

Secondly, what's the big deal? Riders cancel their rides all the time! You could have left your spot and loose it, just to realize they changed their mind and didn't need a ride anymore.

Sitting in the car for extended periods makes men frustrated and paranoid, if you ask me...


----------



## Kasra321 (Jan 26, 2015)

Speaking of Paranoia, last night I was in downtown close to bars and clubs, I got a ping and I followed the directions all the way to the end of a parking lot, but as soon as I got there the ride was cancelled! I didn't even get to hit Arrive on my phone!
I had a strong hunch that another driver had set me up to drive me out of the busy area!


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Kasra321 said:


> Speaking of Paranoia, last night I was in downtown close to bars and clubs, I got a ping and I followed the directions all the way to the end of a parking lot, but as soon as I got there the ride was cancelled! I didn't even get to hit Arrive on my phone!
> I had a strong hunch that another driver had set me up to drive me out of the busy area!


Too many ways of gaming the system with Uber. If they would have paid me for all of the cancellations they actually owed me, I'd have to wait for yet another round of funding to get my money.

Someone will get ride-share right. I seriously doubt it will be Kalanick and his roving band of idiots.


----------



## flyingdingo (Feb 5, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> would be easier to read if you used more paragraghs/spacing
> 
> so you saying another uber guy is walking around looking for people that requested uber? how does he know this? and why would the people cancel their uber if they are in need of a ride?


This from the guy who doesn't use capitalization or punctuation.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

flyingdingo said:


> This from the guy who doesn't use capitalization or punctuation.


true but you can clearly understand what I type
his was a guessing game
I dont care enough about uberpeople.net to warrant capitalization or puncuation


----------



## BassPathfinder (Jan 4, 2015)

maybe the rider was trying to get him ,maybe there was a history as the driver shows up for the rider at a bar or club close to said rider then gets the driver he or she likes ,this happens at a poker room in carrollton tx all the time they contact each other via cell or email or text outside uber to get this done ,use uber a safe net insurance ,payments,etc .Bars & Hotels setup this all the time in DFW!I have seen it happen!


----------



## KSaint (Feb 12, 2016)

Two words. Who cares?

Also, not sure it was addressed on pages two or three, but you cannot tell someone is a former cabbie by looking at them!


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

IbedrivinUX said:


> Ok So Friday night I am at a popular place for money to be lost! I am on the main entrance drive,
> 
> I am there and I have my own rider app. on and I am watching the cars around me,
> 
> ...


Trip stealing and post jumping are just part of cab culture, it happened to me when I was driving Yellow Cab and the guy is just looking out for himself. Doesn't mean he's a bad person. Did you ask the driver while you were there?

Maybe the other driver just isn't into the new Sharing Economy and is old school. As your career as rideshare partner continues, you'll probably see more of this, the cab companies are disappearing and Uber et al are accepting former drivers.


----------



## steel108 (Dec 19, 2015)

Man I hope it was at least a 5x surge. If the plebs are fighting over a standard fare then that's a special kind of sad. 

Who cares if he took your fare (tbh, you have made a VERY weak case for him doing that). There will be another, just calm yourself. With your temperament, you probably shouldn't be driving if something so trivial can set you off.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

IbedrivinUX said:


> So I get a Ping as I am accepting the PING he is getting out of his car and walking towards the entrance with his Cell phone,
> He is trying to locate the riders that I was supposed to get,
> He locates them and he tells them to cancel the run, So I am getting out of my car and I get a cancelled ride!
> I ask him if he stole my ride, he then comes over and takes pictures of my plate as I do of his,
> ...


Good grief. The guy may have been a taxi driver, but he's pure Uber now. Get used to it.

He is probably an Uber driver who gives out his personal number. The pax more than likely hedged their bets by calling his personal number with the intent to book while sitting in his back seat...... and then a closer Uber car appeared on the pax app while they waited for him to arrive.

That is pure Uber BS and whether or not the guy was once a taxi driver, who cares? The pax were playing you two against each other from the sound of it. I'm surprised it doesn't happen more often.

Is there a Youtube video of each party taking pictures of each other's rear ends?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

IbedrivinUX said:


> Well at least I use caps!
> There
> You
> Have
> ...


I dont mount my phone where it can easily be seen outside of the car.
I use an A.C. vent mount.
Dim screen at night.
I can spot every uber driver around by their phones.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

On 


Sydney Uber said:


> Howdy IBeDux!
> 
> In my 9 years of driving Cabs, I witnessed many examples of cutthroat competitive Cab driving.
> 
> ...


Bourbon Street in New Orleans,i pull up to address.
Spot Pax with phone in hand.
He is looking at my car,intoxicated,he approaches.
A cab blows horn, and as if in a trance he walks away to the cab.
I call.he says im sorry. Cancel.
I hurried up and canceled before 5 minutes.he was drunk.
Was i mad ? No.
The cab driver had to know he was my pax.
It worked.
Got another ping 2blocks away right after i canceled.
It was just funny to watch.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

just drive said:


> most customer really only cares about getting a ride asap. Just like when they are at a hotel and see an empty cab, they just hop in. When the guy walks to him and says I'll take you now. He might just go with it and deal with details later. If the stealing guy is smart he already has a square. So if request doesn't get to him he can use that...
> 
> But I have also seen faithful pax that see a cab, their friends say let's get in. And they sat no I already have an uber coming....


Had one like that.
Was searching for her.
The cabbie stopped and told me shes back there.
Have also seen uber driver parked,looking,drive off.
Saw couple on corner looking.
I would have taken them,but had already accepted a ride after drop off.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Sydney Uber said:


> You are totally right Bart! Once your soul and ethics have been ripped away by a system, then it is easier to run right over the top of a fellow driver.
> 
> This is a character crushing business, and Cabbies that "snipe" work off others are many. They can easily justify their actions because of THEIR financial situation. I'm lucky in that I've risen from that marketplace and have great regular clients. But I NEVER forget the lessons I was taught on the street by fellow Cabbies 20 years ago.


I wouldnt cry too loud about cabbies stealing fares.
We still swimming in their pond.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

IbedrivinUX said:


> They have absolutely done nothing in this situation, nothing not even an email "Thank You for reaching out...."(that is so corny that I can't even say it without getting knots in my stomach!) No sorry this happened to you nothing! Not an iota of any information, of oh we spoke with Habdull and he says he won't let hat happen again!


They probably get a thousand messages like that a day.
In 12 different languages.
They probably have a bulletin board to tape the "best ones" up and laugh at them.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

hanging in there said:


> It is possible that the other driver was the one sending you a fake ride request to knock you out of the game until he got a real ping, then cancelling yours.


Very possible.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> true, but im not sure , and seriously doubt, all DMV's provide that


Public record


----------



## cannonball7 (Feb 18, 2016)

People always try to cheat the system. I have been screwed by Sergio (surge) more than other drivers. If it is busy, you'll get a ride request soon enough.


----------



## Deerfieldienne (Dec 22, 2015)

You guys are making me glad I work in Fort Lauderdale/Boca Raton area in South Florida... . I don't work at night, 
but I've worked part time since November and have never seen another driver! I'm not really looking for them either, I just go about my business and stay pretty busy and never have had to sit anywhere hoping for pings. They just come one after the other and on top of one another sometimes and I average around 15 20 hour and sometimes get tips. I know it's no money, but it's been interesting and sometimes enjoyable and I swear since the area is so spread out I never, like I said, see another driver even when I drop off at the airport or pick up at a cruise ship (which sucks to do by the way) Now that I said it I'm sure I'll be seeing them everywhere coming out of the woodwork. Personally I don't have my phone mounted, and don't use my sign anymore so they can't see me either whoever they are!


----------



## Lnsky (Jan 2, 2016)

They may have been regulars and called him. How else would he know who to approach and the timing? He didn't know you got a ping.

Either way you are camping out in front of a hotel from the sound of it and you made a scene. Not worth it bro. You piss off the hotel staff and that's it for you at that hotel.

I haven't been driving all that long but one of the first things I had to master was picking up from hotels downtown. In Austin on the weekend evenings these places get balls to the wall crazy in the driveway areas so it helps to both know how to be courteous to hotel staff, ID yourself ask them where they want you and follow their protocol.

If they see you arguing with other drivers even if you are just waiting in the street and not their property they are going to tell you to leave and may very well tell you to leave on another night if they remember your car.

If it's busy and they tell me to circle I drive on but cancel the trip. They used to always make me circle but after I learned to work together and communicate with them as soon as I pull up they usually let me sit at least 5 minutes if they can.

Other than being in good relationships with the cops working my beat during bar hours I can't think of anyone else more important than hotel valet attendants. They are the ones who get to choose who gets to lurk around their doorstep.

On weekend nights I don't usually have to lurk at hotels but I do get pings there and don't like to cancel. It's in the mornings that I lurk at the 3 best hotels downtown. I'm one of the few drivers they allow to do that.


----------

